# Dune: Sci-Fi-Epos bricht nach US-Start gleich zwei Rekorde



## AndreLinken (25. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dune: Sci-Fi-Epos bricht nach US-Start gleich zwei Rekorde* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Dune: Sci-Fi-Epos bricht nach US-Start gleich zwei Rekorde*


----------



## HeavyM (25. Oktober 2021)

Sehr sehr schön. Wenn die Qualität so bleibt können da noch einige Teile kommen. Gefällt mir persönlich wesentlich besser als Star Wars.


----------



## Haehnchen81 (25. Oktober 2021)

Naja fand Dune jetzt nicht gut... insbesondere den Darsteller von Paul nicht, der war wirklich schlecht...

Ansonsten, jetzt hat der Film in etwa sein Budget wieder eingespielt. Eventuell noch nicht ganz, da die MArketingkosten auch noch mitberechnet werden müssen, und die waren beachtlich... Filmbudget lag bei 165 mio, die hat man wieder drin weltweit... Marketing würde ich auf ca 30 mio schätzen... In der Filmbranche gilt ein Film dann als profitabel wenn er das doppelte seiner Kosten einspielt. Davon ist man also noch runde 200 mio entfernt... alles in allem wird man dieses Ziel wohl erreichen und am Ende wirds ca 450-500 mio einspiel geben... angesichts der Pandemie wohl ne gute Zahl. Aber man hatte große, sehr große Ambitionen... die eher so richtung 700 mio und mehr gingen. Daraus wird nichts werden.


----------



## McTrevor (25. Oktober 2021)

Habe den und den Bond im Kino gesehen und der war um Welten besser als der Bond. Die Szenen und der Sound waren ganz klar Kinoerlebnis. Und dank der Buchvorlage ist es nicht so ein Story-Rotz wie man ihn sonst nur noch aus Hollywood bekommt.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Oktober 2021)

Was hat Bond und Bond mit Dune zu tun ? Vergleich von Äpfeln mit Eiern oder was ?


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Oktober 2021)

Das Wort Epos würde ich wohl erst verwenden wenn die Geschichte komplett ist.


----------



## McTrevor (25. Oktober 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Was hat Bond und Bond mit Dune zu tun ? Vergleich von Äpfeln mit Eiern oder was ?



Beides Filme die derzeit im Kino laufen und dadurch konkurrieren. Und der Bond wird sicher noch etliche Filme bekommen.

Bond wird wie immer wohl ein finanzieller Erfolg werden und es ist skurril, dass Dune das möglicherweise nicht schafft. Der Qualitätsunterschied ist immens.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Oktober 2021)

Dune scheint aber durchaus einen sehr guten Start hingelegt zu haben:









						Weltweites "Dune"-Einspielergebnis erreicht wichtigen Meilenstein: Was heißt das für "Dune: Teil 2"? [Update]
					

„Dune“ muss genügend Geld im Kino einspielen, damit Denis Villeneuve die Fortsetzung „Dune: Part 2“ drehen kann. Aktuell sieht es in Sachen Box Office ziemlich gut aus, zumal „Dune“ in den größten Kinomärkten noch gar nicht gestartet ist...




					www.filmstarts.de
				




Von daher ist die Meldung für einen Nachfolger eigentlich in soweit nur eine Frage der Zeit.

Und man darf dabei nicht vergessen: Bond = Mainstream (mehr oder weniger), Dune ist eine Nischengeschichte. SciFi, ok, aber halt bei weitem nicht so eine Reichweite wie Größen von Star Wars oder Star Trek. Und dafür schlägt sich die neue Dune-Verfilmung überdurchschnittlich gut in meinen Augen.

Und nicht zuletzt der Threadtitel mit Artikel dazu. Das ist für meine Begriffe für die Marke Dune überdurchschnittlich gut.

Wie gesagt ich würde von der Größe und Schlagkraft Dune nicht mit Bond vergleichen wollen. Das kann nur in die Hose gehen. Wie ein Vergleich von Lamborghini Aventador gegen einen Porsche Cayman. Um mal auf Autosprechniveau zu gehen.

Aber für sich allein bzw. in seinem direkten Umfeld betrachtet ist Dune ein sehr großer wirtschaftlicher Erfolg und die Frage ob ein Teil 2 kommt keine Frage ob sondern nur noch wann.

Aber Vergleiche zwischen einer 60 Jahre alten Marke zu ziehen und einer Verfilmung eines Buches mit Kultcharakter aber trotzdem irgendwo Nischendasein muß scheitern (sorry so hart das ganze auch klingen mag).

Selbst im Vergleich zu Star Wars oder Star Trek würde Dune den kürzeren ziehen. Ist einfach so. Aber in reiner Betrachtung von Kosten vs. Einnahmen ist Dune ein Gewinn und es wäre Schwachsinn wenn man dann nicht über einen Teil 2 nachdenken würde.


----------



## Loosa (25. Oktober 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Das Wort Epos würde ich wohl erst verwenden wenn die Geschichte komplett ist.


Da hoffe ich sehr drauf. Freut mich tierisch, wie gut und erfolgreich der Film ist. 

Definiere komplett? Da wäre der erste Roman (hier auf zwei Teile ausgelegt). Dazu 5 weitere Bücher von Frank Herbert selbst, was als Hauptwerk flockige drei- bis viertausend Jahre abdeckt. 

Dann um die fünf Erweiterungen/Serien seines Sohnemanns (und Co). Eine Trilogie zur Generation vor Paul. Wie wurde Duncan Idaho zum Schwertmeister, was war mit Pauls Großvater und dem Stier, warum wurde Baron Harkonnen so dick, ...

Eine Serie über den Butlerian Jihad, den Kampf gegen die Maschinen (10.000 Jahre vor Paul) und warum Dune so wichtig wurde. Eine über was nach Paul geschah.
In dem Stil darf es gerne weiter gehen. Material für ein komplettes Universe ist mehr als genug vorhanden. 
(wenn auch wahrscheinlich nicht alles gleich gut/interessant zu verfilmen)


----------



## McDrake (25. Oktober 2021)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Beides Filme die derzeit im Kino laufen und dadurch konkurrieren. Und der Bond wird sicher noch etliche Filme bekommen.
> 
> Bond wird wie immer wohl ein finanzieller Erfolg werden und es ist skurril, dass Dune das möglicherweise nicht schafft. Der Qualitätsunterschied ist immens.


Bond spricht sicher eine viel breitere Masse an. Aus Tradition.
Den Namen James Bond kennt nun mal jeder.
Dune ist dann wiederum recht speziell. Nur schon, weils Sci-Fi ist.

Von der Qualität des neuen Bonds konnte ich mir leider noch nicht selber ein Bild machen.
Dune sieht teilweise atemberaubend aus und mit guten Boxen im Kino der Hammer. Mit ein wenig Abstand, gabs abet auch da ein paar Schwächen.

Was mich immer mehr stört: ANDAUERNDE (?) Musik im Hintergrund. 
Fiel mir bei nem alten Bond auf, dass da praktisch keine Musikuntermalung drin war. Ok, zwischendurch die Titelmelodie eingespielt, ganz sanft. Aber ansonsten... 

Musik kann tolle Stimmung erzeugen. Aber wenn die Musik immer da ist, und umsverrecken versucht irgend eine Emotion auszulösen, ermüdet das schlicht mit der Zeit.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Oktober 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Da hoffe ich sehr drauf. Freut mich, tierisch wie gut und erfolgreich der Film ist.
> 
> Definiere komplett? Da wäre der erste Roman (hier auf zwei Teile ausgelegt). Dazu 5 weitere Bücher von Frank Herbert selbst, was als Hauptwerk flockige drei- bis viertausend Jahre abdeckt.


Nur der erste Roman. Hab den zweiten auch gelesen, ist ewig her, aber ich erinnere mich da... 


Spoiler



... an "Gholas", wiederbelebte bzw geklonte Tote. Da hat man dann Duncan Idaho ins Leben zurückgeholt.


War mir etwas too much, deshalb hab ich die anderen Bücher nie gelesen. Den ersten dafür um so öfter. Hab auch das Hörbuch (1600 Minuten).


----------



## Loosa (25. Oktober 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bond spricht sicher eine viel breitere Masse an. Aus Tradition.
> Den Namen James Bond kennt nun mal jeder.
> Dune ist dann wiederum recht speziell. Nur schon, weils Sci-Fi ist.


Kann ich nur bestätigen. Bei mir in der Firma arbeiten nu wirklich nur Techies. Und fast alle hatten sich das auch im Kino angeguckt. Aber höchstens eine Handvoll kannte Näheres davon oder hatte das Buch gelesen.

Ein paar holen das aber jetzt nach.  

"Wie Herr der Ringe nur als Sci-Fi" war ein gutes Verkaufsargument und wir hatten schon zwei Brettspielabende. Ein dritter wird geplant. 


@LouisLoiselle  Spoiler-Tags bitte!
Für den ersten Roman brauchte ich mehrere Anläufe. Danach wurde es mein wohl meistgelesenes Buch. Die Sequels schwanken qualitativ stark. Aber die Gesamtausgabe habe ich dank Kindle (günstig per .com) mindestens ein halbes Dutzendmal durch. Ein Handlungsbogen über 3.500 Jahre der funktioniert? Wie lange schlief Link nochmal?

Plus alle Romane seines Sohnes mindestens einmal. Weniger komplex, vielleicht einfacher. Basierend auf Notizen seines Vaters sind es aber sehr lesenswerte Ergänzungen.


----------



## McDrake (25. Oktober 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Nur der erste Roman.


SPOILER!!


----------



## MrFob (25. Oktober 2021)

Ich war dabei!  
War Samstag Abend drin. Hat mir schon gut gefallen. Der Film ist halt sehr Bildgewaltig. Manchmal fand ich ihn etwas in die Laege gezogen um ehrlich zu sein. 1-2 Visionen weniger haetten es fuer Paul schon auch getan.

Alles in allem aber bisher wohl meine Lieblingsdarstellung des Dune Materials. Gefiel mir auf jeden Fall schon irgendwie besser als die David Lynch Fassung (halt auch weil heute einfach technisch mehr moeglich ist).

Besonders gut haben sie mMn Haus Harkonnen erwischt. Die wirken genauso grotesk wie man sie aus den Buechern kennt ohne dabei gleich ins laecherliche abzudriften (mMn einer der schwaechsten Aspekte der Lynch Verfilmung).

Allerdings, da ich ohne Spoiler in den Film gegenagen bin war ich schon sehr verwundert,



Spoiler



dass der Film ja nur ca. die erste Haelfte des ersten Buches abdeckt.


 Dasmit hatte ich nicht gerechnet und vor allem wenn man bedenkt, wie viel Zeit sie sich in einigen Szenen lassen frage ich mich ob es echt noetig war das so aufzuteilen. Aber gut, wenn Teil 2 kommt werde ich den sicher auch wieder im Kino anschauen. Das lohnt sich da schon.


----------



## Loosa (25. Oktober 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Manchmal fand ich ihn etwas in die Laege gezogen um ehrlich zu sein. 1-2 Visionen weniger haetten es fuer Paul schon auch getan.


Ja, das ging mir auch so. Und gleichzeitig wurde irre durchgehetzt.



Spoiler



Die Shadout Mapes brachte nur ihr Geschenk, und war in der nächsten Szene röchelnd am Boden. Empfang wurde komplett ausgelassen. Viele wichtige Figuren nur nebenbei erwähnt.

"... _dass der Film ja nur ca. die erste Haelfte des ersten Buches abdeckt."_

Das wusste ich schon vorher. Aber als es dem Ende entgegen ging, wäre mir ein Dreiteiler lieber gewesen. Der Verrat ein perfekter Schlusspunkt. Schlechter zu verkaufen?
Danach war klar, dass sie noch den Zweikampf bringen würden.

_/edit: ab da gab es dann auch die meisten Längen IMO_
Und der Wormrider musste natürlich auch noch geteasert werden.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (26. Oktober 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Was mich immer mehr stört: ANDAUERNDE (?) Musik im Hintergrund.
> Fiel mir bei nem alten Bond auf, dass da praktisch keine Musikuntermalung drin war. Ok, zwischendurch die Titelmelodie eingespielt, ganz sanft. Aber ansonsten...
> 
> Musik kann tolle Stimmung erzeugen. Aber wenn die Musik immer da ist, und umsverrecken versucht irgend eine Emotion auszulösen, ermüdet das schlicht mit der Zeit.


Dem kann ich nur beipflichten.
Vor allem denken die Produzenten irgendwie überhaupt nicht an die (fast überall in den Industriestaaten) älter werdende Bevölkerung.
Meine Eltern sind jetzt in einem Alter, wo das Gehör nicht mehr so ganz einwandfrei mitmacht - ich muß immer öfters Untertitel einschalten bei einer deutschen Vertonung, weil (auch teilweise wegen vermehrtem Genuschel - Nogo für Synchroarbeit) irgendjemand glaubt, die Dialoge werden besser verständlich, wenn man die Musik währendessen extra aufdreht.


----------



## Chemenu (26. Oktober 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Was mich immer mehr stört: ANDAUERNDE (?) Musik im Hintergrund.
> Fiel mir bei nem alten Bond auf, dass da praktisch keine Musikuntermalung drin war. Ok, zwischendurch die Titelmelodie eingespielt, ganz sanft. Aber ansonsten...
> 
> Musik kann tolle Stimmung erzeugen. Aber wenn die Musik immer da ist, und umsverrecken versucht irgend eine Emotion auszulösen, ermüdet das schlicht mit der Zeit.


Ich bin also nicht der Einzige, dem so derart aufdringliche Filmmusik auf den Sack geht. Dune hab ich noch nicht gesehen, aber mir ging es bei Interstellar so. Da stammt die Musik ja auch von Hans Zimmer. Ich hab mich von der Musik im Kino regelrecht angegriffen gefühlt, nonstop mit voller Wucht in die Fresse.  

In letzter zeit fällt mir das bei Filmen leider auch immer öfter auch, auch bei älteren Filmen. Inzwischen wäre es mir schon am liebsten wenn man die Musik ganz abstellen könnte, so wie bei Spielen. Ich hab das Gefühl, dass Filmmusik oft ohne jegliches Gespür eingesetzt wird. Jede belanglose Szene muss mit lauter, dramatischer Musik untermalt werden. Und wenn nur jemand grad ne Currywurst frisst, Hauptsache es klingt so als würde was spannendes passieren.


----------



## HeavyM (26. Oktober 2021)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich bin also nicht der Einzige, dem so derart aufdringliche Filmmusik auf den Sack geht. Dune hab ich noch nicht gesehen, aber mir ging es bei Interstellar so. Da stammt die Musik ja auch von Hans Zimmer. Ich hab mich von der Musik im Kino regelrecht angegriffen gefühlt, nonstop mit voller Wucht in die Fresse.
> 
> In letzter zeit fällt mir das bei Filmen leider auch immer öfter auch, auch bei älteren Filmen. Inzwischen wäre es mir schon am liebsten wenn man die Musik ganz abstellen könnte, so wie bei Spielen. Ich hab das Gefühl, dass Filmmusik oft ohne jegliches Gespür eingesetzt wird. Jede belanglose Szene muss mit lauter, dramatischer Musik untermalt werden. Und wenn nur jemand grad ne Currywurst frisst, Hauptsache es klingt so als würde was spannendes passieren.


Boa kann ich gar nicht verstehen Hans Zimmer ist ein Meister. Ich liebe seine Filmuntermalungen. Genauso wie die von Vangelis einfach großartig in BladeRunner. Es kommt aber aufs Genre an, Sci-Fi bietet sich ja auch förmlich zur Musikuntermalung an.


----------



## McDrake (26. Oktober 2021)

HeavyM schrieb:


> Boa kann ich gar nicht verstehen Hans Zimmer ist ein Meister. Ich liebe seine Filmuntermalungen. Genauso wie die von Vangelis einfach großartig in BladeRunner. Es kommt aber aufs Genre an, Sci-Fi bietet sich ja auch förmlich zur Musikuntermalung an.


Ja, Hans Zimmer ist toll und ich war auch schon bei nem Konzert....Gänsehaut, sag' ich nur!
Es gibt aber auch andere excellente Komponisten. Ich mag Brian Tyler inzwischen mindestens so gut.
AAAber zu viel des Guten...
Und warum nicht mal Stille....Weltraum und Wüste zeichnen sich ja eher durchs Gegenteil von Lärm aus.


----------



## McDrake (26. Oktober 2021)

Chemenu schrieb:


> . Und wenn nur jemand grad ne Currywurst frisst, Hauptsache es klingt so als würde was spannendes passieren.


Geeenau. 
Dem Zuschauer wird vorgekaut, welche Emotion er spüren soll, anstatt Interpretationen zuzulassen...

Ich bin aber nicht gegen Musik im allgemeinen. Ein toller Mainscore kann fetzen, abervauch da; bitte zwischendurch und nicht andauernd.


----------



## Batze (26. Oktober 2021)

Visuell fand ich ihn ganz okey, in ein paar Szenen. Wobei man die bei 2:30 Stunden auch eher rauspicken muss. Ansonsten eher langweilig verglichen mit dem Original Film und Extrem in die Länge gezogen. Und das dann mitten drin Schluss war fand ich gar nicht gut.
Und Paul war in meinen Augen eher eine totale Fehlbesetzung. Schauspielerisch eine Null und auch Null Charisma brachte er rüber. Und seine Eltern, also verglichen mit dem Original auch eher unterer Durchschnitt.
Wie gesagt, visuell war der Film ganz okey, ansonsten nicht wirklich gut.

Wieso diese Diskussion um einen 2-3 Teil wenn der Film so eh total unvollständig ist?


----------



## Chemenu (26. Oktober 2021)

HeavyM schrieb:


> Boa kann ich gar nicht verstehen Hans Zimmer ist ein Meister. Ich liebe seine Filmuntermalungen. Genauso wie die von Vangelis einfach großartig in BladeRunner. Es kommt aber aufs Genre an, Sci-Fi bietet sich ja auch förmlich zur Musikuntermalung an.


Ich bin absoluter Fan seiner Musik, mir geht es nur darum wie die Musik eingesetzt wird. Ich hab absolut nichts gegen dezente Untermalung oder mal ein paar gewaltige Akzente, aber ununterbrochen und mit voller Lautstärke bzw. Wucht ist mir einfach zu viel. 
Vor allem könnte man so viel Atmosphäre mit natürlichen Ambient Sounds erzeugen wenn man denn wollte. Kann mir aber vorstellen dass das viel aufwändiger ist und man deshalb lieber auf die Soundtrack Keule setzt.


----------



## tangusta (26. Oktober 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Visuell fand ich ihn ganz okey, in ein paar Szenen. Wobei man die bei 2:30 Stunden auch eher rauspicken muss. Ansonsten eher langweilig verglichen mit dem Original Film und Extrem in die Länge gezogen. Und das dann mitten drin Schluss war fand ich gar nicht gut.
> Und Paul war in meinen Augen eher eine totale Fehlbesetzung. Schauspielerisch eine Null und auch Null Charisma brachte er rüber. Und seine Eltern, also verglichen mit dem Original auch eher unterer Durchschnitt.
> Wie gesagt, visuell war der Film ganz okey, ansonsten nicht wirklich gut.
> 
> Wieso diese Diskussion um einen 2-3 Teil wenn der Film so eh total unvollständig ist?


Ich fand den alten auch besser aber schlecht und langweilig ist bisschen hart.
Erst extrem skeptisch wegen dem Cast, aber haben sie gut hinbekommen.
Die Musik war etwas komisch, viel zu oft etwas unpassend, dieses epische ramtammm immer.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (26. Oktober 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Visuell fand ich ihn ganz okey, in ein paar Szenen. Wobei man die bei 2:30 Stunden auch eher rauspicken muss. Ansonsten eher langweilig verglichen mit dem Original Film und Extrem in die Länge gezogen. Und das dann mitten drin Schluss war fand ich gar nicht gut.


Naja, das Original hatte Sting in einer Speedo, was will man da von der Neuauflage ohne ihn erwarten?


----------



## Batze (26. Oktober 2021)

tangusta schrieb:


> Ich fand den alten auch besser aber schlecht und langweilig ist bisschen hart.


Nö.
Ist nur meine persönliche Meinung.


Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Naja, das Original hatte Sting in einer Speedo, was will man da von der Neuauflage ohne ihn erwarten?


Ja,
und nicht zu vergessen Jürgen Prochnow als Vater und Francesca Annis als Mutter kam auch noch Visuell Hammer rüber.
Picard ähm Patrick Steward war auch noch dabei, usw.
Also Schauspielerisch stingt der Neue einfach nur ab.


----------



## tangusta (26. Oktober 2021)

Virginia Madsen ganz am Anfang!


----------



## Batze (26. Oktober 2021)

tangusta schrieb:


> Virginia Madsen ganz am Anfang!


Sorry, in der Menge der Top Stars und guten Schauspieler/innen im Original ist mir die ganz untergegangen.


----------



## Frullo (26. Oktober 2021)

Vom Visuellen her ist es m.E. definitiv die beste Interpretation der Geschichte. Aber in anderen Bereichen fand ich die Miniserie besser:

Die Harkonnen


Spoiler



Als generischer Bösewicht mögen sie gelungen sein, aber ihre Jahrhunderte alte Feindschaft mit den Atreides wird kaum charakterisiert. Zudem fehlt jegliche Spur von Feyd Rautha: Auch wenn erst zum Schluss des 1. Buches eine entscheidende Rolle spielt, so fehlen mir doch die Intrigen des Barons bzw. der Vergleich mit Rabban



Paul


Spoiler



Fand ich eigentlich ziemlich gelungen. Von den 3 Schauspielern die ihn bisher verkörpert haben ist er für mich der einzige, dem man einen 15-Jährigen wirklich abkaufen kann. Die Frage ist dann vielleicht, ob er dann auch Usul / Muad'dib überzeugend darstellen kann.



Yueh


Spoiler



Viel zu generisch: Es wird nie klar, dass er als Suk-Arzt eigentlich als unkorrumpierbar gilt



Liet


Spoiler



Prinzipiell zwar ok, aber der Genderswap bereichert die Rolle einfach nicht. Man vergleiche den gelungenen Genderswap von BSGs Starbuck.



Jamis


Spoiler



Der Fight war zwar hervorragend, mir fehlen aber Pauls Tränen - ist zwar möglich, dass diese im 2. Film nachgetragen werden, machen aber direkt nach der Tat weitaus mehr Sinn.



Sprache


Spoiler



Die Geheim(zeichen)sprache der Atreides fand ich richtig toll!



Iron Man


Spoiler



Sorry, aber als Paul eine seiner Visionen hat, bei der er gemeinsam mit den Fremen gegen Sardaukar kämpft seinen Helm a la Tony Stark aufklappt fand ich unpassend - aber das ist dann wirklich nur persönlicher Geschmack.


----------



## tangusta (26. Oktober 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> Liet
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Liet ist der Vater von Chani. Hatte mich auch gewundert warum das jetzt nötig war.


----------



## Batze (26. Oktober 2021)

mein spoiler geht nicht. also nicht beachten.


----------

